# Favorite Cartoon?



## davidlblack (Apr 15, 2016)

What is your favorite cartoon?

...If you have one.
Mine is Phineas and Ferb, how about you?


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2016)

Ed Edd n Eddy ftw!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2016)

This is a tough one. Steven Universe is the only cartoon I watch right now, but Fairly Odd Parents, Rugrats, Hey Arnold, and Spongebob were my favorites when I was a kid.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Danny Phantom and My Life as a Teenage Robot are honorable mentions.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 15, 2016)

Steven Universe currently, favorite as a kid goes to Animaniacs hands down.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 15, 2016)

The only thing I watch on t.v. is cartoons, there's more emotion in animated characters than real people tbh. But my favorite is probably Regular Show.


----------



## boujee (Apr 15, 2016)

The amazing world of gumball.


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> The only thing I watch on t.v. is cartoons, there's more emotion in animated characters than real people tbh. But my favorite is probably Regular Show.


Regular Show is probably the only modern Cartoon Network show I watch atm, I remember getting into it in 8th grade. Good times xD


----------



## riummi (Apr 15, 2016)

mm i have a bunch: Steven Universe, Adventure Time, Bee and Puppy Cat, OTGW, Regular Show, Pokemon, Powerpuff Girls, Kim Possible...


----------



## ellsieotter (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey Arnold


----------



## seliph (Apr 15, 2016)

Ren & Stimpy was one of my favourites

and Catdog


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 15, 2016)

nvll said:


> Ren & Stimpy was one of my favourites
> 
> and Catdog



Oh man, I LOVED Catdog! 

Definitely one of my favs along with Powerpuff Girls, Rugrats, and Spongebob of course! As for newer shows I really like Adventure Time, Steven Universe, and We Bare Bears <3
AND Star vs. The Forces of Evil! Can't forget that one.

Though I also really loved every Pokemon episode/ movie ever. Jimmy Two Shoes I got into as well since one of the characters, Heloise, shares my name. cx


----------



## seliph (Apr 15, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Oh man, I LOVED Catdog!
> 
> Definitely one of my favs along with Powerpuff Girls, Rugrats, and Spongebob of course! As for newer shows I really like Adventure Time, Steven Universe, and We Bare Bears <3



PPG was more of my fav than those two but I never wanna mention it now 'cause the reboot is so awful :x


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 15, 2016)

nvll said:


> PPG was more of my fav than those two but I never wanna mention it now 'cause the reboot is so awful :x



Don't even get me started on that XD
Though I consider it the same as Teen Titans Go! It's a spinoff... :'(
The original Teen Titans was classic :>
I mean if they are going to make new cartoons, make new stories and new characters; we never forget the oldies until they ruin their stories with new ones
But thats my opinion lol


----------



## jiny (Apr 15, 2016)

regular show & steven universe


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't have one, I have quite a few favorites: Steven Universe, Adventure Time, SpongeBob, and Pokemon (the older ones, the newer aren't as good).

Also Avatar: The Last Airbender and The Legend of Korra are pretty good too.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 15, 2016)

Rick and Morty and We Bear Bears/CN in general.

OOOH and reading this thread, definitely The Amazing World of Gumball.


----------



## wassop (Apr 15, 2016)

bob's burgers , powerpuff girls , courage tcd , ed edd and eddy , foster's home , rugrats , the list could go on


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 15, 2016)

Generator Rex, Young Justice, Xiaolin Showdown along with a couple already mentioned


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 15, 2016)

Wow, did no one mention Avatar: The Last Airbender? That one tops any cartoon I've seen. Legend of Korra is just as good.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 15, 2016)

tom and jerry was the ****


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy, Pokemon, Invader Zim, and The Ripping Friends!


----------



## seliph (Apr 15, 2016)

Omg I forgot about Billy & Mandy how could I, and also TMNT

Also did anyone else watch that weird Sonic cartoon when they were tiny


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2016)

nvll said:


> PPG was more of my fav than those two but I never wanna mention it now 'cause the reboot is so awful :x


People complain for their favorite show to come back but it ends up being awful. Then again, the origional creator isn't involved in the reboot iirc

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> tom and jerry was the ****


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2016)

nvll said:


> Omg I forgot about Billy & Mandy how could I, and also TMNT
> 
> Also did anyone else watch that weird Sonic cartoon when they were tiny



Underground or X?


----------



## seliph (Apr 16, 2016)

Thunder said:


> Underground or X?



I think it was Underground but I hardly remember it at all


----------



## Retroself (Apr 16, 2016)

SpongeBob = CLASSIC

Pokemon = of course

COURAGE THE COWARDLY DOG??? YES

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> People complain for their favorite show to come back but it ends up being awful. Then again, the origional creator isn't involved in the reboot iirc
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> YESSSSSSSS! I remember watching this episode! I laughed when I was little and it cracked me up even more when I saw it again when I was older!


----------



## Zane (Apr 16, 2016)

THEY MADE A VOW THEIR MOTHER WILL BE FOUND SONIC UNDERGROUND

anyway fav cartoons are steven universe and old spongebob


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Omg so many. 

Ones I grew up on: Powerpuff Girls, Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy, Codename Kids Next Door, Samurai Jack, Edd Ed n' Eddy, Johnny Bravo, Invader Zim, Danny Phantom, Justice League/Unlimited, Sonic Underground, Pokemon.

Ones I watch now: Steven Universe, Adventure Time, Sonic Boom (90% because I'm a mega Sonic fan, my deviantart proves it lol) and Clarence (I was surprised by how much I liked it).


----------



## boujee (Apr 16, 2016)

nvll said:


> Omg I forgot about Billy & Mandy how could I, and also TMNT
> 
> Also did anyone else watch that weird Sonic cartoon when they were tiny




Watched the whole season on Netflix 





look at how tiny knuckles is


----------



## seliph (Apr 16, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Watched the whole season on Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT TINY KNUCKLES


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Watched the whole season on Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nvll said:


> I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT TINY KNUCKLES


...or maybe classic sonic was just that fat? xD


----------



## boujee (Apr 16, 2016)

LOL nope:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 16, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Watched the whole season on Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Will the prophecy come true-" *show gets cancelled*

I watched the whole thing because I love the old Sonic cartoons. Once you get passed the bad music it's not that bad. At least to me.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Watched the whole season on Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my favorite is yaoi hands sonic


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Watched the whole season on Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiny Knuckles!! Omg I forgot him too, it's been too long since I've seen this show!


----------



## boujee (Apr 16, 2016)

Thunder said:


> my favorite is yaoi hands sonic




he was sporting a big package


----------



## Cass123 (Apr 16, 2016)

Mine are Tom & Jerry, Animanics, and Pinky & the Brain. There's a few others I like too.


----------



## xine (Apr 16, 2016)

My current favorite cartoon is adventure time


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

Thought I'd share this in case some haven't seen it yet. This guys knows what he's talking about... ESPECIALLY WITH NUMBER 1!!!!


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh man there are soo many but adventure time is high on my list. Rick and morty is great, south park is a classic and family guy and the simpsons are just the best cartoons out there. (The old episodes, anyway) as for when i was a kid, i loved spongebob, fairly odd parents, jimmy neutron, and more. Now, those are just cartoons, if i were to include anime, my list would be a LOT longer!!!


----------



## Tao (Apr 16, 2016)

- Simpsons. Like, season 1-9. Anything past that is 'watchable', but not something I would choose to watch myself.
- Metalocalypse.
- (Original)Powerpuff Girls.
- The Goofy, Donald and Mickey 'shorts'. Pretty much the stuff between 1925-2000's before they became super PC and they were still made with adults in mind.
- Lilo & Stitch




nvll said:


> PPG was more of my fav than those two but I never wanna mention it now 'cause the reboot is so awful :x



They're friggin' horrible. It's just another one of those crappy low quality "lulz s0 r4ndum!" meme infested things.
I would have much preferred they stuck with that other 'reboot' from a few years ago with the weird art style and the single pilot episode. They marketed that so hard and did nothing with it, which is a shame considering it was way better than the new crap.

Meanwhile, I watched all the original PPG last year and it totally holds up. They should just 'remaster' those or something and show those instead.


----------



## seliph (Apr 16, 2016)

Tao said:


> They're friggin' horrible. It's just another one of those crappy low quality "lulz s0 r4ndum!" meme infested things.
> I would have much preferred they stuck with that other 'reboot' from a few years ago with the weird art style and the single pilot episode. They marketed that so hard and did nothing with it, which is a shame considering it was way better than the new crap.
> 
> Meanwhile, I watched all the original PPG last year and it totally holds up. They should just 'remaster' those or something and show those instead.



It's so ugly it's unbelievable. Did you see the clip where Bubbles and Blossom were going on about how they "Literally can't even"? That era is like 8 years dead and they brought it back again. Not to mention when they were twerking ew.
I wasn't really a fan of the old reboot but I'd take that over this new one any day. A remaster would have been way better, I even rewatched the PPG movie a couple months ago 'cause I missed it.

Also sidenote I totally forgot about Metalocalypse too, I used to be obsessed with it


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2016)

Elfen Lied lmao 

There's loads of others, but that's definitely my favourite


----------



## Jihihix (Apr 16, 2016)

Mine are Avatar the Last Airbender and The Legend of Korra (which is basically happening a couple of years after the events in Avatar) They're so good they give me too much feels :')


----------



## meowlerrz (Apr 16, 2016)

Jihihix said:


> Mine are Avatar the Last Airbender and The Legend of Korra (which is basically happening a couple of years after the events in Avatar) They're so good they give me too much feels :')



I loved those so much I'm so sad its over. 

Does Bob's burgers count? When I was a kid I liked spongebob (still do) but I watched a whole lot of cartoons


----------



## milkyi (Apr 16, 2016)

-Steven Universe.
-Courage the Cowardly Dog.
-Original Powerpuff Girls.
-Adventure Time.


----------



## Aloha (Apr 16, 2016)

At the moment,Steven Universe ^-^


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 16, 2016)

MY LITTLE PONY

ITS NOT JUST THE BEST CARTOON BUT ITS THE BEST THING EVER


----------



## boujee (Apr 16, 2016)

Anyone here remember Mr. Meaty?


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Anyone here remember Mr. Meaty?



Omg that show use to trip me out lol. I still vividly remember the episodes about Josh's meat girlfriend and the freaking tapeworm xD


----------



## Dim (Apr 17, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Anyone here remember Mr. Meaty?


I remember, that show was so funny haha xD


----------



## Delphine (Apr 17, 2016)

I have so many... South Park, Gravity Falls, Steven Universe... Yeah these are my top 3 at the moment


----------



## teto (Apr 17, 2016)

We Bare Bears and American Dad pls


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 17, 2016)

Ed, Edd n Eddy! I love those Ed boys!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 17, 2016)

THE POWERPUFF GIRLS FTW


----------



## Braixen (Apr 17, 2016)

Oooh, I love both Steven Universe and Invader Zim ;v;
Too bad Invader Zim was cancelled when it's running time was so short, though.
At least they got a comic ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Peter (Apr 17, 2016)

Xiaolin Showdown used to be my favourite cartoon growing up, and Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends.
I wish I could go back to being 10 again


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 17, 2016)

I can't choose just one and I had too many favorites to list oops


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello Kitty was one of my favourites when I was a small child, I also liked blues clues xD


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 17, 2016)

I'd guess I go with gravity falls because it has been a big part of my life.

I have like 500 other favorites too but I'm to lazy to list them


----------



## N e s s (Apr 17, 2016)

Ehhhh i'd say Adventure time and Steven Universe. I never really got into gravity falls for some reason


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 17, 2016)

_Regular Show. ^-^
I used to really be into the Powerpuff Girls though. I'm actually quite hyped that they're bringing it back on air._


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 17, 2016)

Steven Universe <3 Pearl's my fave


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)

As for TV shows probably Bob's Burgers or Family Guy. Idek I don't watch much TV and less often these kinds so.


----------



## Dim (Apr 17, 2016)

Any Kids Next Door fans out there?


----------



## boujee (Apr 17, 2016)

Nox said:


> Any Kids Next Door fans out there?




Yes hi 
You seen the g-knd preview?


----------



## davidlblack (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow. Thats a lot of comments.

And also, wow. No other Phineas and Ferb fans?

" No problem, what are friends for, if not to reconfigure a sorbet machine that turns people into flies into a sorbet machine that turns people into bees!  "

" Doofenshmitz's Ex-Wife's House in the Hills Somewhere! "

(Perry the Platypus breaks out of a Sparkling Cider Bottle-trap by shaking it around) Norm: "Carbonation is Fun!"


Phineas: I'll be honest, Ferb. I'm having a hard time putting a positive spin on this. But, I guess that's life, huh? One minute you're having the best day ever, the next you're being fed to a monster the size of a two car garage.
Dr. Doofenshmirtz: Yeah, well, welcome to my life!

Doofenshmirtz: "My car has a turret, and goes.."

Ferb (imitating banging noises) Boom ba-da bing ba-bang ba-bang badabada  Boom ba-da bing ba-bang ba-bang!

(In the Christmas episode) Doofenshmirtz: What, are you threatening me? How dare you! No one barges into my home and demands desserts! What sort of plan is that anyway, "Let's go to a stranger's house, and in song form, refuse to leave unless he hands over a food dish no one's prepared since the sixteenth century?!"

There are more excellent and hilarious quotes from this show, but I can't list them all.


----------



## Dim (Apr 17, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Yes hi
> You seen the g-knd preview?


ofc! Why does Cartoon Network keep rejecting it? It looks awesome! D:


----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)

Someone of favorites, old and newer, are Danny Phantom, My life as a Teenage Robot, Spongebob, Steven Universe, and Bob's Burgers.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 17, 2016)

The classic Woody Wood Pecker cartoons were the best.


----------



## StarUrchin (Apr 17, 2016)

Fairy Tail


----------



## Discord (Apr 17, 2016)

This simple of a topic has always been such a challenge for me, i have watched so many cartoons over the past 14-ish years of my life and i can never pick between favorites.

Of course i have seen good cartoons such as _Rick & Morty, The Simpsons,_ and _Spongebob_ but there are some that are purely amazing such as _Steven Universe_, _Gravity Falls_, or the one i'm such a diehard fan for; _My Little Pony: Friendship Is Magic_.

So if i were to pick between my favorite cartoon, it would either be MLP, Gravity Falls, The Amazing World Of Gumball, or some other cartoon i forgot to mention earlier in the post.


----------



## Joy (Apr 17, 2016)

Code Lyoko, W.I.T.C.H, Kim Possible, Edd Ed and Eddy, Miraculous Ladybug, Totally Spies, Billy and Mandy, Regular Show, Bob's Burgers, original Teen Titians, Code Name Kids Next Door, Avatar: The Last Airbender (not a fan of the Korra series), The Amazing World of Gumball, Johnny Bravo, Tom & Jerry, The Looney Toons, and many many more.


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

Mayor.Trip said:


> Someone of favorites, old and newer, are Danny Phantom, My life as a Teenage Robot, Spongebob, Steven Universe, and Bob's Burgers.


Hooray someone said My life as a Teenage Robot!


----------



## Trip (Apr 18, 2016)

Nox said:


> Hooray someone said My life as a Teenage Robot!



Haha yeah that show really was a good one.


----------



## satine (Apr 18, 2016)

Might be a bit unpopular of a response honestly but my favorite cartoon is and always will be South Park. 

As can be seen by my username. And profile picture. Oops.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 18, 2016)

My favorite cartoon as got to be The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy because I can relate to the things that happen on the show. I just love ALL of the characters! Each and every one of them have memorable aspects to them so I'm a fan of all of the characters. But if I were to choose just one I'd pick Mandy.


----------

